# Bio Spot Defense Spot On vs. K9 Advantix II



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

I came upon this website: Pet Flea Control: Pet Flea & Tick Control Comparison Chart

It says these 2 flea and tick medicines do, basically, everything. I was wondering which you think is the better one and why? And also when it says it repels mosquitoes, does that mean a heartworm medicine is not needed?


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Speaking from the ER Vet clinic technician side, I have seen way to many animals have bad reactions from Bio Spot. Personally I would go with the Advantix if I had to pick between the two. 

I would also give my dog the HW medication still. Repels does not mean one won't snack on your dog. Nothing is 100% and I would take the chance.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't give my dog Bio Spot. I've seen too many dogs react from it when I worked for the vet. I would keep up with the heartworm meds too.


----------



## mynameisblc (May 8, 2012)

Which one would you choose? It doesn't have to be those 2. I heard K9 Advantix II works better than Frontline Plus.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use Advantix II and so far it seems to work well.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was using Frontline Plus but my vet does not carry it anymore. They have given me Advantix to try and so far so good. I have also heard that Trifexis is good but have never tried it personally.


----------

